# Who wants a FREE/COLLAGE madee. no.2



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

hehe you used mine yay!!! i might have you make another later....i LOVE your and Jades work...its really great!

VB


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

just let us no we love it.


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks x


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Alright! i finaly have time to post pics!!! her names Vanillabean (u prob alrdy knw tht!)

THNKS SOMUCH!
VB


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ok, will do that now.


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

thansk ! 
would you like any edits?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

sure!!!! anything and everything!!!!! thanks so much!!!!


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

okay your edits will be on tomorrow


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

here, hope you like.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

cool thanks!!!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

is that oka


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

yeh!!! you can play around with them, too...i dont care!! thx Jade


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

yor edits will b on today


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

here are your 3 edits  
hope you like x


























thanks, 
xx


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome!! thanks so much Jackie!!

VB


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

thankyouu 
hope you like them!
i(L)your horse, sopretty!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

^ aww thx...shes good lol, a bit speedy, but good! lol


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh.. Could you please make me one? Hehe I think the ones you have done are great! 

Here are some pics of my little man 














































His name is Fortora Farms Grey Arrow


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Opps posted the same one twice.. This is the other one lol


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

VanillaBean said:


> ^ aww thx...shes good lol, a bit speedy, but good! lol


 
aww  
thats like my pony cute and speedy!
haaa x


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

CowGirlUp....
they should be on tomorrow  or monday as jade&i are going to a horse show


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Alright. Thanks so much!


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

thats okay  x


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

CowGirlUp :
hope youlike!!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

hope you like. x


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

me&jade have worked very hard on all of these  x


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

yep, so i hope you like them. lol


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

o0o0o0o I LOVE it!! It's so cute  I am getting 4 new mini's next weekend and I will get some pics...See if you can do them as well? Thanks sooooo much!


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

yeah course! 
thanks x


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

sure will do.


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

Any more reequessssssssst! X


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

????????


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

bumo bump bump this thread.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey!
I need a layout picture for Esirus.somee.com!
I am a show cattle jock, and I'd like for someone to make me a layout picture with the following images of my past cattle that I've jocked...
Cut out the people, background, or whatever, I dont care. but I want AT LEAST one steer or heifer to remail intact where the all of its legs and everything are visible.
Colors could be anything, but the backgroud of the page on Esirus is white, so maybe fade it on the edges so it goes smoothly into the white page background? Other than that you choose the colors.
The text should say my name, Wiz, and if you can, fit in a small #4.
Feel free to add designs/brushes to make it more interesting.

Thanks!
Images:
http://i33.tinypic.com/fmm7fm.jpg
http://i34.tinypic.com/34q1fts.jpg
http://i37.tinypic.com/122g0p5.jpg
http://i33.tinypic.com/axbnlk.jpg


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

Ok, will get your collage done asap, will have to let jade know and we shall be getting on with it 
thanks x


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

also what is ..
one steer or heifer ?


----------



## mandik92 (Oct 16, 2009)

hello my name is mandi 
and i would love if you did one for me ^_^
you may pick any photos from my album 
thank you 
xo


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

okaysure


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

can i do your black horse?


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh my, I would truly truly love one of each of my horses ONLY if it wouldn't be too much of a hassle for y'all!  A collage would be wonderful and if there is any picture that y'all see would look good on an edit that would be wonderful too. Thank you so very much in advance.

This is Scout, I hope the black and white picture doesn't throw you off, but just use whatever pictures you would think would be best.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Okay and here is my new filly Halo! I don't have ANY of her where the background is decent so if you can just either edit it somehow or just place stuff over it, that would be wonderul, thanks so much.























































Thank y'all so so so much. This really means alot too me, usually all kinds of edits I print them out and frame them.


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

okay , we have a few reuests before you but we wll get the done asap


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

i would love one with these pics!

























































id like this pic to b the center one if possible


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

wow, lovly pics, it may take a while as i acherly have swine flu so dont feel up to it at the moment. im sure jackie will make a start


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

jadeewood said:


> wow, lovly pics, it may take a while as i acherly have swine flu so dont feel up to it at the moment. im sure jackie will make a start


 
aw well thank you and i hope you get better asap, ive heard the swine flu isnt all that fun


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ooo, i hate it. exspecially with my ashma as well!


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

yah i will start.
but i have to do the others first  
so i will let you know when im statinx


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

girl_on_black_pony said:


> Hey!
> I need a layout picture for Esirus.somee.com!
> I am a show cattle jock, and I'd like for someone to make me a layout picture with the following images of my past cattle that I've jocked...
> Cut out the people, background, or whatever, I dont care. but I want AT LEAST one steer or heifer to remail intact where the all of its legs and everything are visible.
> ...


 


is this okay ? 
i didnt uite understand you but i have done my best x
if anything is wrong please let me know and i will sort out !


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

mandik92 said:


> hello my name is mandi
> and i would love if you did one for me ^_^
> you may pick any photos from my album
> thank you
> xo


hello, is this okay?
if there is anything you want to be changed
please let me know and i will do it for you


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

thank you


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

thats ok


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

APHA MOMMA.
here is your first one, sorry taken so long.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow, thank you so very much!! I LOVE it.


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

ill get working on your second one


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

APHA MOMMA.
heres your one of halo 
hope it okay


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

FoxyRoxy.
here is our picture, if you want anything changed please let me know and iwill help you as much as possible to change


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

aww, wow jackie there great. sorry i havent been able to help. so ill at the moment. this swine flu really bringing me down


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you so so so much!!! I LOVE them both!!!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

great, jackie will be so happy to know that


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

APHA MOMMA said:


> Thank you so so so much!!! I LOVE them both!!!


 
thankyou


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

jadeewood said:


> aww, wow jackie there great. sorry i havent been able to help. so ill at the moment. this swine flu really bringing me down


 
arww jade  dont worry i will help people as much as i can untill your back xxxx


----------

